# AMA Open Practice Session - Laguna Seca - 6/08



## Bevel Heaven (Jun 26, 2008)

Some of the AMA race teams rented the Laguna Seca track in Monterey and I was there with my camera....... Here are a few photos. I was working on my slower shutter speeds to try to give a sense of speed.

#1 ISO-200, 1/200, F11, 200mm






#2 ISO-640, 1/640, F10, 420mm





#3 ISO-320, 1/320, F14, 300mm





#4 ISO-200, 1/640, F7.1, 420mm





#5 ISO-200, 1/250, F11, 300mm





#6 ISO-200, 1/320, F9, 135mm





#7 ISO-200, 1/250, F13, 300mm





#8 ISO-200, 1/320, F11, 300mm


----------



## Rogan (Jun 26, 2008)

i like these alot

you managed toi capture exactly how CLOSE these guys get to the floor on turns


----------



## Rob94 (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent photos, these are as good or better than many of the shots in the magazines


----------



## bhoskins (Jun 26, 2008)

Great photos! Agree with Rob94!

Personal favourite is number 6, shows how much power the bikes have


----------



## KabeXTi (Jun 26, 2008)

#4 kicks ass!  Nice shots!


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Guys.  Monday it was tricky lighting wise as the AM was foggy and very cold.  Then the fog kinda went away but it stayed cold, then it was just harsh sun the rest of the day, had a jacket on all day.


----------



## Dmitri (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice! I like #4, 5 and 8 best but they are all very well done :mrgreen:


----------



## nynfortoo (Jun 27, 2008)

Great job - you did very well, and man, I love bikes.

I don't have any strong favourites out of the bunch - I think they're all great but 4 & 6 stand out slightly from the rest.

Great work.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jun 27, 2008)

It was always my dream to come race Laguna Seca.  Too bad my racing days are over, and 4 wheels to 2..

Nice pics though, good color

Where were you on the track?  one sport or did you move around a bit.  

My favorite spot is the downhill s curve right after topping the hill at about 180


----------



## Doc Wiseman (Jun 27, 2008)

Very Noce Stuff there, bikes are so tough to shoot. You captured them quite nicely.

Doc


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 1, 2008)

A few more.......


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 1, 2008)

These are cool.  I don't know hardly anything about photoshop.  Can you tell me how you got the pavement behind the cyclist to be so smooth and only one color?  I've seen this effect in many photos.

BTW, I HATE Laguna Seca.   I had this game, Gran Turismo 3...  And there was this challenge to make it around the track in a Viper within a certain time, and I could NEVER do it!  That corkscrew... it gave me nightmares *shivers*


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jul 1, 2008)

I didn;t 'photoshop' the pavement.  That is how it is, and I used a fairly slow shudderspeed on most of these which blurred everything that isn;t the bike/rider.......  BTW these images on the 2nd post have not been touched with any photo editing except to resize and add my name.  They are straight out of the camera.  The first post I screwed around with levels a bit on those photos, a couple are over saturated and need to be tweaked again.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh.  Boy, you can tell I'm a beginner!  Maybe its because its a racetrack.  I'm sure they keep their pavement quite nice (probably repaved ever few years if not sooner).

Thank you for answering me, and so quickly!  That place still upsets me, and I haven't played that game in 5 years.  GRRRRR...


----------



## Lazy O (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I like em. Nice Shots


----------

